# Wal Mart Rollback a scam?



## jeanieloz (Sep 30, 2004)

I was just pondering this today when I saw a flyer that had some shorts for sale at Wal Mart for $6 Each, Was $6.83, and then a pool $297, Was $348.
So I started thinking do they start it out with that price and then bring it down, or do they just claim that they started out with that price and then bring it down, just to make people think they actually are rolling back the prices?
I think it's a scam and they just make people think they are rolling back the prices, by actually hicking up their original asking price but stating it was rolled back a few bucks to their asking price. Or by starting at the "rolled back" price, when the item was never marked down from a higher price.
Yet another reason not to shop there....


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

I have seen rollbacks that were actual sales.








what pool was it?


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeanieloz*
I think it's a scam and they just make people think they are rolling back the prices, by actually hicking up their original asking price but stating it was rolled back a few bucks to their asking price. Or by starting at the "rolled back" price, when the item was never marked down from a higher price.
Yet another reason not to shop there....

That's illegal actually


----------



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nym*
That's illegal actually









Then that means Wal-Mart is doing it.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I have been Walmart-free since before Christmas.
I am thinking of getting one of those signature tickers...


----------



## jeanieloz (Sep 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WickidaWitch*
I have seen rollbacks that were actual sales.








what pool was it?

It is the Sand N' Sun pool 18 feet by 48 inches.

I don't shop there often, but does the price tag on the shorts state $6.83, with a sign on the rack of the shorts stating $6.00? I'll have to go in just to check now, as that would be a true rollback, but rarely do you see price tags on electronics, food, and other items in Wal Mart, just the sign stating the roll back in price.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

I have been to walmart 3 weeks in a row with my mother. My example happened last year.
Week # 1 Kraft Dinner was 67c. It appeared to be a regular price.
week#2 KD was 89c
week #3 it was "rolled back" to 79c from 89c

So yeah, i think they're ripoffs a lot of the time.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

All stores change their prices like that. When I worked at a big chain we got daily updates on our products, sometimes they'd be higher other times they'd be lower.


----------



## jeanieloz (Sep 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF*
All stores change their prices like that. When I worked at a big chain we got daily updates on our products, sometimes they'd be higher other times they'd be lower.

When I worked at Wild Oats and we had sales and markdowns it was a true sale. At times the prices went up and down based on the availablity of it, but it generally stayed the same. While I was a Bakery Mgr flour prices went up a bit, and so did some of our wholesale products, but we maintained the same price for most items regardless of the wholesale cost.

I can understand the up and down of items like meat, fruit, veggies, and the like, but the Kraft Dinner when they probably had 6 pallets of it in the back warehouse doesn't really make sense in the rise and drop of that item within a three week period.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

i'll have to check myself now too. i was just thinking of things that i've known the regular price on, then bought them on sale.
Actually, sitting here thinking about it I have seen the shelf tags state a higher price than the roll back sign. still gonna pay attentiont o that the next time i go there.


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

I bought a phone there and it broke and I returned it. It was $5 cheaper, luckily I had my receipt, although the dingbat cashier only refunded me the new price and I had to check and figure out her mistake to get it corrected. It wasn't an advertised rollback price though come to think of it, it was just cheaper and I knew because I had the receipt from 50 days ago.


----------



## SirPentor (Sep 15, 2004)

I've seen things like this at a lot of stores. Most likely Walmart isn't breaking the law here--it would too foolish even for them.

Meier and Frank (a big, fancy department store in Oregon) has crazy sales all the time--30%, 40%, 50% off. If you ever buy something at full price there, you are a fool--they are on sale literally over half the time. The point is to call it a sale. It's stupid, and people are stupid for falling for it.


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

Walmart rollbacks -

they aren't really "rollbacks." When I worked as stock/cashier/ICS at WalMart, some things are placed on the shelves at 25-40% above "suggested retail price" as dictated by their manufacturer. If WM can't sell them at that price, they'll drop it anywhere from 10cents to 20 bucks depending on the department, which still nets them a damn good profit, just not the up to 40% they were expecting. if the MSRP goes up (which like the example above - kraft dinner - has - from .49 to .59) wm will raise the price to the MSRP again, then a week or so later "rollback" it to "only" 25% above instead of 40%.

The other thing you really have to watch .. is when their price changes go into effect or MSRP gets higher - like rollbacks - they'll put up a rollback sign that says "Now: .79." and in tiny letters below you'll see like .. "Was: .69." But since most people only look for the big #'s on the signs signs, not read what the signs actually say, they don't realise they're getting screwed.

(Here's the kicker. Do you know what our store was paying per box of kraft dinner that sells for .79? A whopping $.029. Yes, less than 3 cents.)


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

i loath walmart


----------



## MPJJJ (Oct 24, 2003)

Say what you want, I still love Walmart. Not for the crowds, other rude customers, or huge store, but because back when we had a Super Walmart, I could get what I needed when I needed it at a price I could afford. And when they finally build that SuperWalmart here, they will for once have a decent place to get organic and natural foods. Because this place SUCKS when it comes to eating healthily. I bascially got laughed out of the only farmer's market when I asked if there was an organic section. My old walmart had an entire wall devoted to organics and completely natural foods.

I'm not saying that walmarts should be going up in every town across america, but in certain places they are needed and appreciated.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

MPJJJ, Walfart only sells what they "need" to at thier stores. If there is no demand for organics, they will not carry it. I can pretty much guarentee they will not stock organics where you are living. We live in a similar area and a Superwalfart is going up. They have already stated that they will not carry organic foods as there is little local demand. However, they might very well cause the local grocer that carries at least some organics to go under.


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weebitty2*
(Here's the kicker. Do you know what our store was paying per box of kraft dinner that sells for .79? A whopping $.029. Yes, less than 3 cents.)

Wow, that's quite a markup. I always buy generic because .79 is way too much IMO. I get it for 25 cents, but it sounds like that's still a healthy profit.


----------



## benharperfan (Jun 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weebitty2*
Walmart rollbacks -

The other thing you really have to watch .. is when their price changes go into effect or MSRP gets higher - like rollbacks - they'll put up a rollback sign that says "Now: .79." and in tiny letters below you'll see like .. "Was: .69." But since most people only look for the big #'s on the signs signs, not read what the signs actually say, they don't realise they're getting screwed.


wow....i've noticed that the last couple times i was at wal-mart (and i literally only shop there maybe once every 5 or 6 months, and then it's only if i can't find what i'm looking for anywhere else....like a water bottle that fits the cup holder of my stroller) anyway, i thought someone was losing it when they changed the prices, but i guess they knew what they were doing! i notice everything like that though! guess that's why it takes me so long to shop!!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Yet they say they don't do sales!!


----------



## coopnwhitsmommy (Jan 13, 2005)

My best friend is the Invoicing Manager at Walmart. She sends employees out to other stores to find out what their prices for certain things are then "rollsback" Walmart prices to be cheaper or equal to the price. Then again...all stores do this.


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weebitty2*
Walmart rollbacks -

they aren't really "rollbacks." When I worked as stock/cashier/ICS at WalMart, some things are placed on the shelves at 25-40% above "suggested retail price" as dictated by their manufacturer. If WM can't sell them at that price, they'll drop it anywhere from 10cents to 20 bucks depending on the department, which still nets them a damn good profit, just not the up to 40% they were expecting. if the MSRP goes up (which like the example above - kraft dinner - has - from .49 to .59) wm will raise the price to the MSRP again, then a week or so later "rollback" it to "only" 25% above instead of 40%.

The other thing you really have to watch .. is when their price changes go into effect or MSRP gets higher - like rollbacks - they'll put up a rollback sign that says "Now: .79." and in tiny letters below you'll see like .. "Was: .69." But since most people only look for the big #'s on the signs signs, not read what the signs actually say, they don't realise they're getting screwed.

(Here's the kicker. Do you know what our store was paying per box of kraft dinner that sells for .79? A whopping $.029. Yes, less than 3 cents.)


another past employee here.

Avoid walmart whenever possible. They have ways of *tricking* the community to *think* they are getting this great deal and a *one stop shopping*. Yeah, they did that so you spend MORE money than you would just grocery shopping on WALMART. Why do you think they are doing away with the smaller stores and building all super walmarts? They even MAKE employees watch vidoes on how Unions are BAD! BECAUSE, they don't want to pay a fair amount to their employees. IMO, if the employees would get together, they could get fair wages and better treatment. THAT is why they are sooo against unions. OH and another thing I found very interesting in the 3 years I worked there. (yes, saaad but true) we would have to watch videos about how people were making websites that were all lies about walmart! LOL WHATEVER!! It was the TRUTH! An ex-employee made the site! LOL I was something like wal-mart sucks or something...

Anyway, ITA, with the pp. The tags come on clothing or whatever it maybe when they receive the item from the manufacter. WM only notes it as a roll back because of that. It's perfectly legal since they are MARKED as a higher price. Therefor it LOOKS like your getting a hell of a deal.







: And yes, you would NOT believe the mark up on some things.


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Many stores, but especially chain/box stores, will advertise a small number of dirt-cheap "sale" prices to lure you in to look for that item. The idea is that once you're in the store, the other residual purcahses you make at retail or slightly higher is where they make all the $$$.

I learned this with our local grocery store, they have an aisle of "weekly specials" to get you to come in, but they always put tons of stuff at the endcaps of the aisles you have to pass to get you to buy, buy, buy!

(And Wal-Fart is evil. I couldn't post in a WM thread without mentioning that







)


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SirPentor*
Meier and Frank (a big, fancy department store in Oregon) has crazy sales all the time--30%, 40%, 50% off. If you ever buy something at full price there, you are a fool--they are on sale literally over half the time. The point is to call it a sale. It's stupid, and people are stupid for falling for it.

This reminds me of JoAnn's Fabrics and Crafts here in Maine...I haven't been in a while as I'm on a serious "no new craft suppies!" budget







: , but when I did I would only get things that were on sale or if I had the 40% off coupon I get every month. There was no way I was paying full price for something, because if they can afford to offer things at 75% off a month after they first offer them, they've still got to be making a profit even at only charging 25% of the original price. Bleh.

And a lot of their stuff is made in China. Sigh.

I need to start a craft supply store that only offers local/US products!


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

ah yes.. and do realize that wal mart ownes several businesses. Auto Zone, Harps/Price cutter. I know there is more.. but that is all I can think of for now.


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom to 3 boys*
ah yes.. and do realize that wal mart ownes several businesses. Auto Zone, Harps/Price cutter. I know there is more.. but that is all I can think of for now.

I didn't know that!







:


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

In my state, it is illegal to have an item "on sale" for so many days. It has to be sold at regular price for a specific percentage of the year for it to be considered a sale.

Kohl's has been fined for that here, but I haven't heard of Wal-mart getting caught (not to say that they don't do it!)


----------



## em&namama (Apr 26, 2005)

Ya know I know there are tons of reasons for people hating Wal-mart. So not to defend them but I don't care what they call it. If I buy a box of Kraft Mac n Cheese for 67 cents or 89 cents and my local grocer sells it for $1.19 then I have saved. Call it a sale, call it a rollback, call it the regular price who cares? All businesses have markups. I don't care who they are they make theirs. Our local grocery stores love to have BOGOF. People think they are getting an awesome deal. They go crazy. The thing is the week before they double the price on the item. Then a few weeks after the "wonderful sale" it drops again.

Wal-mart gets things for less because of volume buying and that is why they are cheaper overall. My local grocer doesn't have the volume so they pay a little more than Wal-mart but that is also why they charge me a little more. Either way it's a mark-up.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPJJJ*
Say what you want, I still love Walmart. Not for the crowds, other rude customers, or huge store, but because back when we had a Super Walmart, I could get what I needed when I needed it at a price I could afford. And when they finally build that SuperWalmart here, they will for once have a decent place to get organic and natural foods. Because this place SUCKS when it comes to eating healthily. I bascially got laughed out of the only farmer's market when I asked if there was an organic section. My old walmart had an entire wall devoted to organics and completely natural foods.

I'm not saying that walmarts should be going up in every town across america, but in certain places they are needed and appreciated.

Our WalMart has a good organic selection, including free range organic goose


----------

